#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  a few general questions.

## Vulpesveritas

Well I signed up for this site last night and while I am new in many respects, I have a few interconnecting knowledge bases linking into some very minorly basic bits of knowledge. Majorly it comes in the form of my rather regular usage of meditation and in some parts hypnosis. I also know a bit on the Tarot from a book I managed to snag from my grandmother's house, as my grandmother is rather quite more versed in the occult than I am, although she has more or less pledged not to teach me any on the occult due to my rather obsessively Christian propaganda oriented maternal side of my family. Anyhow... while I feel mostly clueless for most of this and my analytical and scientific portions of my personality are skeptical to a point, I hope to learn more for the sake of learning more about as many things as possible. That said I also am undertaking something primerally via hypnosis which may seem insane to a point (as detailed in the beginner section) 

Anyhow just hoping on advice on the best way to learn more.

----------


## ChaosWolf8000

Well what are your interests so far besides hypnosis and tarot? Being from a Christian background do u continue to go on with that or have you come to a different recognition rejecting or expanding beyond it? There's a vast endless amount to look into. Since you say you tend to be on the more scientific side however that's one side of the coin, perhaps you'd be interested in learning much about Chaos philosophy. Both its magickal and scientific viewpoints, shamanism, different forms of satanism , or a more just on the methods of magick and mind that come from different systems of high magick, low magick etc. Message me about any particular interest perhaps I can give u a list of books to start on. As well as just looking throuh this site there are several people too who have put up lists of books which may be very useful and views that differ from me.

----------

